# First Pen



## JBCustomPens (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey everyone,


What was your FIRST style of pen you made? The definition of made here is the first pen you put together that can write. Thanks.

If you could describe with maybe a picture if you have one that would be best. Don't forgot to write a description.


----------



## bbuis (Jul 30, 2010)

My first completed pen was a Sierra.  My first attempt was a cigar


----------



## JBCustomPens (Jul 30, 2010)

My first pen was a slimline dressed in some "Holiday swirl" #33 Inlace acrylester. I broke the writing portion of it one day after I had made it, but I still have the cap here. Even the cap has some parts of chip out, but your first pen is never perfect.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 30, 2010)

My first pen was a slimline. I took a class at a local turning place and made my first one out of wood (i have no idea what type). Then less than 24hrs later I was there again turning my first acrylic pen (class was taught by Hans) and I've been addicted ever since. To think it hasn't even been a year yet.


----------



## kinggabby (Jul 30, 2010)

My first pen I ever did was from a PSI kit redwood slimline it was straight oversized ( Fat ) for a better grip. and had a few grooves cut it for grip have it around here somewhere the ink exploded and ruined the finish


----------



## Mapster (Jul 30, 2010)

Slimline with easy rosewood blank, starter set from PSI. Waspbelly in shape!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 30, 2010)

This is my first pen and, I think, the first picture I posted on the IAP. The pen is in my office. Cocobolo slimline with friction polish finish. TSW added over the years. Turned 7/30/2004


----------



## terryf (Jul 30, 2010)

Classic fountain


----------



## tim self (Jul 30, 2010)

Bought a 30 pack of slims from PSI and have never looked back (2 yrs ago next month).  Gold plating on pecan.  Nothing special but worked and LOML carries it in her purse.  I have took it apart since and redone the CA.  She is my best salesman and actually just called telling me she sold my first completed pheasant EB sierra!.


----------



## Mark (Jul 30, 2010)

Slimline made of Curly Maple (because I was told everyone starts with slimlines).
I attached my very first pen. Not that I'm really proud of it, but no pic, it didn't happen...

It was my first picture too, so bear with me... :biggrin:

That pen probably took me longer than any I've made since. I was so nervous and wanted to be very, very careful with the tools...


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 30, 2010)

My first pen was a European made at a Woodcraft pen making class.


----------



## toddlajoie (Jul 30, 2010)

My first pen was a straight slimline, made with scrap Ipe from my deck, finished with some friction polish. It was promptly confiscated by my wife who absolutely refuses to let me "rehab" it to a better fit, and CA finish...


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jul 30, 2010)

Mine was an African Blackwood Slimline.  #s 2,3, 4, 5 were also Slimlines:  Cocobolo, Yellowheart, Ebony, and Bubinga.  They were all turned one after the other the day I got my lathe, but the AB was the first one I put together,


----------



## atomic ray (Aug 2, 2010)

All the ones I have made have been fountain pens, made from a slab of red grenadillo from Cuba, for fellow artists...hopefully this counts  :RockOn:

I have been considering all the types available and to be honest I am more interested in the materials and the action of creation more so than the end result...but if I had to choose my first encapsulated pen, it would be anything other than a slimline...it seems to be too simple for my tastes.

:bananen_smilies051:


----------



## turbowagon (Aug 2, 2010)

My first was a box elder burl European in satin nickel.  Turned 12/31/2009.


----------



## judgesawdust (Aug 2, 2010)

*Sierras*

My first pens _by myself _were about 15 Sierras that I made as x-mas gifts for my staff at work. Shown in the photo are an unknown burl, walnut, cocobolo and bocote (L to R). Finished with CA and Hut plastic polish.

** The pen on the right is my very, very first pen turned at a Woodworking Show at the _Craft Supplies_ booth around Sept '09. It was finished with only Ren Wax and has been used consistently with no sign of wear. **


----------



## tomcatchevy (Aug 2, 2010)

My first 2 were 24K gold slimlines with genuine mahogany sanded to 600 grit and a shellawax  finish.  My wife has #1 and I got #2.  They were a bit undercut and the shine didn't last but that's how you learn.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 2, 2010)

*My first pen is..*

A Gold Slimline with Redheart done at a Woodcraft Class in Columbus, OH during February 2010 taught by Chuck Kemp - Pens!, Pens!, Pens!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Aug 2, 2010)

Slimline but if I had known what I know now, I would have turned a Gatsby since they are a much easier / beginner pen IMHO


----------



## 1080Wayne (Aug 2, 2010)

Euro


----------



## Robert Taylor (Aug 2, 2010)

my first was a gold slimline with lacewood turned at a class at woodcraft in bedford, ohio december 11, 2008


----------



## mick (Aug 2, 2010)

My first two pens, turned on my ShopSmith, sanded with automotive sandpaper and finished with walnut oil.


----------

